
Robot Melts Its Bones to Change How It Walks - louprado
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/robot-melts-its-bones-to-change-how-it-walks
======
senectus1
thats pretty cool.

I wonder what the long term lifespan of that material is. lots and lots of
potential for this concept.

------
Ancalagon
Wow this is such a cool sounding concept. I didn't quite catch if the robot
had some reinforcement learning algo that enabled it to "evolve" based on
distance traveled (correct me if it was mentioned). But I imagine thats where
something like this would be headed next.

~~~
grenoire
Headline made me think that it was an unintended emergent behaviour where the
robot found out that melting its legs would make it better at achieving
fitness scores, alas this is still pretty neat!

------
danlugo92
Headline in a few decades:

"Robot melts its creator ..."

~~~
throwmeback
I giggled.

------
artellectual
Lol the title immediately made me think of this
[https://imgur.com/gallery/pux7Pn8](https://imgur.com/gallery/pux7Pn8)

